# Show Us Your Car Displays



## pshoe64

I started cleaning up the Slot Cave shortly after new years and finally getting some cars out to see and thought I'd share a few of the views. I need more shelves:freak:

-Paul


----------



## copperhead71

Pretty outstanding! I wish I had just one yellow and blue #3 wrangler! I saw one at bobs show yesterday but $90 was to steep for me!:thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2

Nice!

I see a few there I want. The AFX 917-10 and the AFX red/white Lola in the last pic, and of course an Aurora Petty Charger, and a Rebel Charger. My problem is I don't won't to spend the big bucks on them.

I will have to take pics of my collection, but they are all in plastic store containers at this time. No where to display them at present.


----------



## warnergt

Here are my T-jets. I'm working on another display for my Tuff Ones and Flamethrowers.
I've got at least one of every T-jet model and one of (virtually) every box style.


----------



## warnergt

Here are my vibes. There is at least one of each model and one of each box style (when you see two of the same model, there is a difference in the box [probably the price]).
I originally wasn't even trying to collect vibes. They just kept showing up when I was collecting T-jets. I had enough that I decided to make it a complete collection.


----------



## GenevaDirt

warnergt said:


> Here are my T-jets. I'm working on another display for my Tuff Ones and Flamethrowers.
> I've got at least one of every T-jet model and one of (virtually) every box style.





warnergt said:


> Here are my vibes. There is at least one of each model and one of each box style (when you see two of the same model, there is a difference in the box [probably the price]).
> I originally wasn't even trying to collect vibes. They just kept showing up when I was collecting T-jets. I had enough that I decided to make it a complete collection.


Ummmmm....awesome!!!!


----------



## honda27

*cars*

hey warn i see no camaros in them pics of your tjets.


----------



## 70ss

Camaros are above icecream truck in first picture and tuff one camaro is below ice cream truck in second.


----------



## vansmack2

Here is my collection. Part I (first 8 images). Not a display at present because I have no place to setup a display at this time.
I don't like the pink Chevelle. I got it in a lot I bought. It will eventually get a repaint. The Kodiak Chevelle came in the same lot.
I am working on one of those Deloreans to make it run on a G-Plus chassis on an HO train track (TOMY chassis are too wide, unless I try a Mega-G). Chassis is almost done, but I will need to manufacture some pickup shoes.
About a dozen of my cars are without chassis at present. I may rectify that soon.
All of my Police cars are on TOMY chassis. I will probably get flashing light kits for them.
The tackle box has several AFX car, and Mantua train parts in it, as well as drill bits, and a few tools.
The lone #12 T-Bird was just put into a peroxide but because it is yellow, other that that it is fine.


----------



## vansmack2

My collection Part II. (3 more images)


----------



## firchkn

Those are amazing collections ! I,m so jealous.


----------



## warnergt

firchkn said:


> Those are amazing collections ! I,m so jealous.


I used to feel that way about other collections that I had seen. 
It takes a while.

What really kills me is when I see items on ebay that I looked long and hard for. 
I believe the unique feature of my collection is the completeness of the boxes. 
My original goal was to collect all of the yellow-capped boxes. That is what 
was around when I was first got into HO slot cars. When I started 
collecting in the late 90's, these yellow-capped boxes seemed pretty darn 
rare. Now, it seems like they are all over ebay. I'm not sure what happened. 
Perhaps people recognized the value of these boxes or perhaps they are 
cashing in during this lousy economy. I don't know.


----------



## vansmack2

> Originally Posted by firchkn View Post
> Those are amazing collections ! I,m so jealous.





warnergt said:


> I used to feel that way about other collections that I had seen.
> It takes a while.
> 
> What really kills me is when I see items on ebay that I looked long and hard for.
> I believe the unique feature of my collection is the completeness of the boxes.
> My original goal was to collect all of the yellow-capped boxes. That is what
> was around when I was first got into HO slot cars. When I started
> collecting in the late 90's, these yellow-capped boxes seemed pretty darn
> rare. Now, it seems like they are all over ebay. I'm not sure what happened.
> Perhaps people recognized the value of these boxes or perhaps they are
> cashing in during this lousy economy. I don't know.


Hey don't be too jealous, I have been collecting most of these since 1986 when TOMY bought Aurora, and there are still many more I want. Some of the bodies, like my black shadow, even date back to my AFX MagnaTraction cars of the 1970s.


----------



## old blue

I have three displays on the same wall. One is a display case I made from some extra trim I had laying around. I first spread the shelves out so one shelf would not put a shadow on the next shelf. In the end it turned out to be perfect spacing to put two shelves made of L&J track. Next to it I have a Coke bottle carrier that displays pretty well. The third is just an L&J track hung on the wall for the magnet cars. The oval is hung at a 45 degree angle because of a stairway.

I can never decide if it is better to display then sideways or at an angle.

Old Blue


----------



## slotnut

*Collection Displays*

Ok I have displays all over the walls in a 3 bay garage and building more to display more. cases full of nip,nib cars as well. so here are a few pics.


----------



## slotnut

*collection pics 2*

some more of displayed collection


----------



## pshoe64

*Some More...Still Need to Add Shelves*

Put some more up on display, but I have more boxes of the collection and no more shelves. Looks like another run to the hardware store for more shelves. 

-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

This old Timex display case, holds about 2/3 of my H.O. SlotCar collection. But you can only see half the cars in this case- in this photo. The Case also rotates both towers electrically, besides being lighted.








Nothing very rare or minty in there, mainly they are all Just Runners. I keep most of my pancake cars on my left tower, and my inlines on the right side. The very bottom shelves are mainly just bodies looking for a chassis or to trade.


----------



## honda27

*displays*

heres one of mine


----------



## pshoe64

Copperhead "Pretty outstanding! I wish I had just one yellow and blue #3 wrangler! I saw one at bobs show yesterday but $90 was to steep for me!"

I don't have a spare Tyco version, but I do make this body.










Front view.









-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Likin' that Timex case R3...You could cut some posterboard or plastic gift card triangles for that other real estate area when needed... I got a couple of the watch cases myself...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

*Bubba 123's collection ;-)*







URL=http://s1230.beta.photobucket.com/user/larcombe1/media/slotcarclubhouse123/014.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Bubba 123




----------



## Hilltop Raceway

For those that missed it, I made this wall display out of some MDF boards...It's my Nascar wall, packs will slide up and out for easy removal...



















I like those old jewelry display cases too...More Nascar...










55/57 case...










Odds & ends...RM


----------



## plymouth71

Can I see some more of these ones? Maybe in your Hilltop Thread?? Please?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The wrecker is an older build...
#395 http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=27

The Petty car & van were built before my Hobby Talk days... Not even sure it's the right color, but close enough or should say too late now...



The Bird was a gift from the exchange program...That custom creation was sent to me by Brother Joez. Joez molded up some engine packages that looked great, fit right in place!!! Looks like a factory car. I think he knew I liked red & yellow colors ... He done a few more for the "No Hood Tour" as I recall...RM


----------



## plymouth71

Nice, thank you for sharing as always !

Any idea where that wrecker bed came from???? (enquiring minds want to know!), Sorry, read the thread a little further. How about...

Any plans to cast that wrecker bed?


----------



## Brian 1811

Awesome collections thanks for sharing.


----------



## tomhocars

*Addiction*

sOME OF MINE.

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/Collection/



http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/Custom/


----------



## copperhead71

Hilltop,what happen to the orange/gold nomad from your display...I think you said it was rare?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

copperhead71 said:


> Hilltop,what happen to the orange/gold nomad from your display...I think you said it was rare?


The Aurora orange/yellow Starburst is rare/expensive... AW has a look a like that's a cheaper version...Be careful when buying...RM


----------



## [email protected]

Slotnut that is an awesome collection. I like the Pikes Peak vettes and the yellow Lotus.


----------



## plymouth71

Most of the time my collection sits in plano boxes. I rotate out some bodies (I have way more bodies than chassis's) to display behind my dry bar(I don't drink alcohol LoL).

However... I did manage to take a group photo recently when I took over the dining room table at Mom's place during her visit to Az.











Keep in mind I have traded away some cars recently to help with the slot track


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice collections guys!! I'd show you mine, but there's not much to see!


----------



## kiwidave

I've been collecting some dust also!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Here's mine... I always try to keep it neat.


----------



## GenevaDirt

Hilltop Raceway said:


> For those that missed it, I made this wall display out of some MDF boards...It's my Nascar wall, packs will slide up and out for easy removal...





Bubba 123 said:


> Bubbas stuff





tomhocars said:


> sOME OF MINE.
> 
> http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/Collection/
> 
> 
> 
> http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/Custom/



So...which one of you wants to adopt me?


----------



## vansmack2

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The Aurora orange/yellow Starburst is rare/expensive... AW has a look a like that's a cheaper version...Be careful when buying...RM


I have the two AW Starburst Chevys. I am glad they remade them because I would not want to pay the price for the originals.


----------



## Rawafx

I posted some pics of my collection displays on a Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/groups/6097893636/
It's called HO Slot Car Collecting and Racing

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## vansmack2

Rawafx said:


> I posted some pics of my collection displays on a Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/groups/6097893636/
> It's called HO Slot Car Collecting and Racing
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> [email protected]
> Winston-Salem, NC


I love the board with the Porsche 917s, Ferrari 512s, and Shadows on it. That is a great way to display them.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wish I could see em...  RM


----------



## plymouth71

Just for You Randy!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thank you P71...I appreciate that!!! RM


----------



## plymouth71

I appreciate your casting cool slot cars that we can customize !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Raw Pix*

Re: Rawafx photos > *DAMN ! *


----------



## pshoe64

THUNK!!! (_Sound of my jaw hitting the floor_)
There are some wicked awesome displays here!

-Paul


----------



## alpink

what Paul said


----------



## slotnut

*more pics of Display*

Ok here are some more


----------



## slotnut

*Yet a few more closeups*

Yet a few more closeups...


----------



## slotnut

*Yet a few more closeups*

Ok ok one more set, then I'll chill for awhile. Not I love sharing.


----------



## billcj

*dang, Rawafx!!*

I was going to post my modest collection, but now I'm scared to!!

awesome !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rawafx

Thanks for posting the pics of some of my slot car collection. The two display cases with the little plastic containers were actually eye glass displays from an optical store. I fished them out of the dumpster. Each of the little trays had two 1'' holes above it for the arms of the eye glasses to slide into. So, I made a BUNCH of plugs, glued them in, and sanded them down. It's not a perfect job because, quite frankly, I was getting tired of doing it long before I got close to having it done.
Here are some track pictures on my Photobucket page: http://s193.beta.photobucket.com/user/Rawafx/library/Track Pictures
Now if someone would post them here like they did the collection photos I'd appreciate it.


Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*RawAFX Track Pix.....*



Rawafx said:


> Here are some track pictures on my Photobucket page: http://s193.beta.photobucket.com/user/Rawafx/library/Track Pictures
> Now if someone would post them here like they did the collection photos I'd appreciate it.
> Bob Weichbrodt
> [email protected]
> Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great track pics!


----------



## slotnut

Changed pictures for ur enjoyment


----------



## Rawafx

Thanks for posting pics!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## tomhocars

Rawafx said:


> Thanks for posting pics!
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> [email protected]
> Winston-Salem, NC


Nice setup Ralph.


----------



## beast1624

Rawafx
Very interested in your use of lights on the track. I have been toying with the idea of doing the same thing on ours. What did you make the arms out of?

Do you have any pics of the track with just the track lights on?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

I do not know myself but, if I had to guess it looks like pegboard hooks. Really cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Back about 12 years ago, when I lived in a house that was worth decorating for Christmas, I bought a couple packages of coated metal rod light holders that you shoved in the ground and would hold a C7 (the smaller of the bigger bulb) about 6-8" above the ground. Those kinda look like them.


----------



## ParkRNDL

I've been wanting to get in on this thread for a while but this is the first chance I've had.

My cars aren't "displayed" the way some folks do it... relatively few are behind glass. Many of them are just parked around the layout, which gets more and more cluttered till I get sick of it and clear them all out to the racks and cases to start the process over.










I built rotating storage racks for my cars. They are wide open; I see them as kinda like the ball racks at a bowling alley. Grab something and try it out, and if it isn't what's working for you today, put it back and try something else. This rack is mostly AFX/Tyco:



















And this rack is a hodgepodge. There's some AW Tjets, resin Tjets, custom-converted-toy-into-Tjets, with a few common original Tjets thrown in for good measure. Any off-brand '60s vintage stuff ends up here too--Atlas, Lionel, Eldon, like that. And the bottom shelf is LifeLike just because I had nowhere else for them.



















The plan at the moment is to build a third rack, and put all the Tyco and Lifelike stuff on it, and clear up some space for more AFX and such on these two.

This case is for the good stuff:



















You can't really tell in the pics, but the case is sitting on an old library card catalog case with lots of little wooden drawers, which are gradually filling up with random slot stuff.

More in a minute...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

Not really displayed, but I like the period-correct vintage storage solution:










This is a weird fetish I have, and I'd actually like feedback if any of you all have ideas or a solution. When I get a bunch of cars in a group that seem to be left the way some kid packed them up when he was done playing with them in the '60s or '70s, especially if I get them in a Pit Kit, I feel compelled to leave them together as a group. Anyone else do this? Is there a good way to display these?










And this is the stuff that makes me wish I could take over the WHOLE basement and spread things out and display them so they are more easily accessible, instead of stacked and buried like this...





































Not shown in the pics are 5 or so 48-car diecast storage cases. One is full of AW stuff (mostly bodies only), one is full of AFX junkers, one is full of Tyco junkers, one is for Lifelike and its related brands and oddballs like Marchon and Matchbox, and one is about half-full with a mixed collection I bought a couple years ago.

What I really need to do is get a dumpster and clear out the OTHER carp in the basement so the slot car stuff can be spread out and take over in an organized fashion... 

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thats an EPIC slot cave...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh man rick, I'm just kickin' myself for not coming to visit you and yer slotcave this weekend 
Your Cave is so worthy of Exploration, and Viewing the wonders held within it's dark depths 

Thanks for sharing your collection (in pix) with us to ogle


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Oddly enough, that last pic with the 'super g plus' f1 cars has a two different types of cars on the box.
The Penzoil car is a super g plus, and the mobil mclaren is a tomy turbo car.
You can tell by the rear wings and noses.

(I've been up too long)


----------



## vansmack2

NTxSlotCars said:


> Oddly enough, that last pic with the 'super g plus' f1 cars has a two different types of cars on the box.
> The Penzoil car is a super g plus, and the mobil mclaren is a tomy turbo car.
> You can tell by the rear wings and noses.
> 
> (I've been up too long)


That is quite a good eye catching that. Did you see that before this pic?

I have the Turbo Pennzoil & Mobil, and I just recently picked up the SG+ version of the Pennzoil, but I am still in pursuit of the SG+ Mobil.


----------



## hotrodrock

The cigar boxes look like some of my Hot Wheels storage.


----------



## beast1624

Glad to know someone else appreciates vintage cigar boxes. My dad had a grocery store when I was a kid so I always had him bring the empties home. I kept all of them since most had his handwriting on them somewhere.


----------



## crtcb68

Very nice displays of cars here. I am a collector of the Aurora Cigarbox Cars from 1968. I have over 275 in the car cases plus I have a few of them in their original yellow cigarboxes.


----------



## Mr.Stubbs

crtcb68 said:


> Very nice displays of cars here. I am a collector of the Aurora Cigarbox Cars from 1968. I have over 275 in the car cases plus I have a few of them in their original yellow cigarboxes.



I love the Cigarbox and Speedline cars also.

Have you ever seen the F1 cars with an interior color other than brown?


----------



## crtcb68

Thanks for reply. No I haven't seen any besides the brown interior. Did they make any besides brown?


----------



## Ajep50

ParkRNDL said:


> This is a weird fetish I have, and I'd actually like feedback if any of you all have ideas or a solution. When I get a bunch of cars in a group that seem to be left the way some kid packed them up when he was done playing with them in the '60s or '70s, especially if I get them in a Pit Kit, I feel compelled to leave them together as a group. Anyone else do this?


I can relate to that. When my father gave me his whole collection of HO cars, as he was turning his focus to 1/32 and 1/24, I decided to leave all his cars in their boxes. I never mixed them with mine.


----------



## Mr.Stubbs

crtcb68 said:


> Thanks for reply. No I haven't seen any besides the brown interior. Did they make any besides brown?



Not that I've ever seen. Thought I would ask someone that collects them like yourself. 

I really like the unchrome plain F1 cars too. Got any of them you can show?


----------



## crtcb68

Sorry, all I have is the chrome ones.


----------



## Marty

*older pics of my display cases*

The displays are the same, just moved.














































Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very Impressive, awesome collection -Marty :thumbsup: And I love those Timex Cases


----------



## ParkRNDL

Love the Timex cases, Marty. I was lucky enough to pick up a small Speidel jewelry case fairly cheap, and it's just big enough for most of my nicer Tjets. I'm always on the prowl for more cases like that...

--rick


----------

